# midi setup



## ducati37 (Sep 3, 2008)

HI all, I have a m-audio fast track pro. I am trying to use my miditime
pice av, mpc 2000xl mo6, and other sound kebords.to record
in the protool midi progam. I am not getting any signal when everything is
hooked up.unless it's hook to the fast track pro with out the mtp av.

please help
ducati


----------

